# Halloween (1978) Deleted Scenes



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I thought this was well done, haha. Not sure if it's been posted before.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

LOL ! That was awesome !!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's hysterical! Thanks for posting.


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

Love it!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This had me in stitches (not literally) last night. I love this kind of "makeover"


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Funny stuff.


----------

